# Norwegian: animal breeds



## Grefsen

This topic came up in another forum and I am curious to know what words Norwegians use to distinguinish between a dog that is purebred and one that is a mongrel (mixed breed).

Is *kjøter* the generally accepted term for for a dog that is of mixed breed?  Google translator is giving me _*reinrasa*_ and *rasekatt* as possible translations for purebred, but I haven't been able to verify this by checking any of the online *norsk-engelsk* dictionaries I typically use.  I did however find several articles that use _*reinrasa*_ in dog descriptions.   Here is the link to one of the articles I found:

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=41211796


Here's a sample sentence using both of these words:

His dog is purebred, while her dog is of mixed breed (mongrel).

Here's the translation I got using Google:

Hans hund er rasekatt, mens hennes hund er av blandet rase (kjøter).


----------



## myšlenka

Grefsen said:


> Is *kjøter* the generally accepted term for for a dog that is of mixed breed?  Google translator is giving me _*reinrasa*_ and *rasekatt* as possible translations for purebred, but I haven't been able to verify this by checking any of the online *norsk-engelsk* dictionaries I typically use.  I did however find several articles that use _*reinrasa*_ in dog descriptions.   Here is the link to one of the articles I found:


Hi,
you can use _reinrasa_, _rasehund_ and _rasekatt_ to refer to purebred cats and dogs. I would be careful with using _kjøter_ to refer to mixed breed dogs (mongrels) because the term sounds very pejorative. If someone advertised dogs like in the Finn article and wrote that they were _kjøter_, I wouldn't want to buy one.


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> Hans hund er rasekatt, mens hennes hund er av blandet rase (kjøter).



Google translations sometimes give interesting results -- this one tells you that his dog is a purebred cat!

Myslenka is right about _kjøter_. If you were advertising a mixed breed dog, you could use _blandingshund._
- see http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blandingshunder


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> This topic came up in another forum and I am curious to know what words Norwegians use to distinguinish between a dog that is purebred and one that is a mongrel (mixed breed).
> 
> Is *kjøter* the generally accepted term for for a dog that is of mixed breed?  Google translator is giving me _*reinrasa*_ and *rasekatt* as possible translations for purebred, but I haven't been able to verify this by checking any of the online *norsk-engelsk* dictionaries I typically use.  I did however find several articles that use _*reinrasa*_ in dog descriptions.   Here is the link to one of the articles I found:
> 
> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=41211796
> 
> 
> Here's a sample sentence using both of these words:
> 
> His dog is purebred, while her dog is of mixed breed (mongrel).
> 
> Here's the translation I got using Google:
> 
> *Hans hund er rasekatt, mens hennes hund er av blandet rase (kjøter)*.



You can not use "rasekatt" about a dog. It is a cat (rase-katt). You must use "rasehund", or "renrasehund". Something wrong with your dictionary?


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> Hi,
> you can use _reinrasa_, _rasehund_ and _rasekatt_ to refer to purebred cats and dogs. I would be careful with using _kjøter_ to refer to mixed breed dogs (mongrels) because the term sounds very pejorative. If someone advertised dogs like in the Finn article and wrote that they were _kjøter_, I wouldn't want to buy one.


Tusen takk for det, *myšlenka! *



raumar said:


> Google translations sometimes give interesting results -- this one tells you that his dog is a purebred cat!


I couldn't find "purebred" in any of my _*english-norsk*_ dictionaries, but if I had looked up "breed" instead I would have discovered that the Norwegian translation is _*"rase." *_



raumar said:


> Myslenka is right about _kjøter_. If you were advertising a mixed breed dog, you could use _blandingshund._
> - see http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blandingshunder


Takk for lenken!

I think I prefer using _*blandingshund*_ instead of _*kjøter, gatemix, **eller hundebastard. *_



Ben Jamin said:


> You can not use "rasekatt" about a dog. It is a cat (rase-katt). You must use "rasehund", or "renrasehund".


Since one of the English translations for _*ren *_is pure, I'm guessing that _*renrasehund *_ might be the best word for me to use for "purebred dog."  



Ben Jamin said:


> Something wrong with your dictionary?


A lot of the _*norsk-engelsk/engelsk-norsk*_ dictionaries I use are unfortunately very limited when it comes to compound words.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> A lot of the _*norsk-engelsk/engelsk-norsk*_ dictionaries I use are unfortunately very *limited *when it comes to compound words.


Well, but giving "rasekatt" for "pure breed dog" is worse than limited, it's very, very wrong.


----------



## Grefsen

Ben Jamin said:


> Well, but giving "rasekatt" for "pure breed dog" is worse than limited, it's very, very wrong.


Just to be clear, it was Google translate that gave me _*rasekatt*_ as a translation for "purebred dog."  The dictionaries I use didn't have any translation at all for "purebred," which is why I resorted to using Google translate in the first place.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> Just to be clear, it was Google translate that gave me _*rasekatt*_ as a translation for "purebred dog."  The dictionaries I use didn't have any translation at all for "purebred," which is why I resorted to using Google translate in the first place.


You do not have to watch Monty Pyton to get a good laugh. Sometimes I just translate things on Google and lough myself half dead.


----------



## bicontinental

_Blandingshund _is used in Danish as well, but there's also the expression "_et (lille) gadekryds_". It's used as a term of endearment, _Jeg har adopteret en hvalp...et sødt lille gadekryds._ I was wondering if there's something similar in Norwegian?
Bic.


----------



## basslop

bicontinental said:


> _Blandingshund _is used in Danish as well, but there's also the expression "_et (lille) gadekryds_". It's used as a term of endearment, _Jeg har adopteret en hvalp...et sødt lille gadekryds._ I was wondering if there's something similar in Norwegian?
> Bic.


Gatemiks på norsk


----------



## bicontinental

basslop said:


> Gatemiks på norsk



Fint, tak!
Bic.


----------

